# does anybody live in the benidorm area ?



## mrs Q (Sep 5, 2011)

hi all

myself my husband and 2 children are moving to spain in january,but cant decide which area to live,i want the area to have a good school and community,while id like my children to go to state school my youngest is rather shy so id like a school where there are other brits to help the settleing in period easier.

we will be working in benidorm so would like to live in one of its neighbouring towns,ive heard finestrat is nice and also has a new school there?
we are coming over to visit at the end of the month so would like some advise on which town to focus on. any info would be great x

thanks mrs Q


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello Mrs Q and welcome,

There are a couple of threads on the forum already about Benidorm and its schools - try this one:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2543-schools-benidorm-area.html
If you don't get the information you need there, come back and ask!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Some Towns within a 20 min radius of Benidorm that you may wish to look into are and do a spot of research on are : Finestrat, Cala de Finestrat (Totally different place), Villajoiosa, La Nucia, Polop, Callosa d'Ensarria, Altea, Albir, Albir Playa, Alfaz, Mascarat, Altea la Viella.

If you are prepared to extend your travelling time to around 30 mins you might want to look at Calpe and Campelo


----------



## mrs Q (Sep 5, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Some Towns within a 20 min radius of Benidorm that you may wish to look into are and do a spot of research on are : Finestrat, Cala de Finestrat (Totally different place), Villajoiosa, La Nucia, Polop, Callosa d'Ensarria, Altea, Albir, Albir Playa, Alfaz, Mascarat, Altea la Viella.
> 
> If you are prepared to extend your travelling time to around 30 mins you might want to look at Calpe and Campelo


hi,thanks i didnt realise finestrat and cala de finestrat were different places,do you know which is the one thats recently had a new school built,i was told it was a good area for expats but cant remember which one he said ? its just when i come over on the 25th i only have 3 days so im trying to narrow the search down to about 3 towns x

thanks


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Finestrat is the more inland of the 2 places, up in the Hills overlooking Benidorm and Cala de Finestrat, a couple of Miles / 10-15 mins drive below. It has a couple of new-ish Urbs outside of the village itself and has recently had a news Primary school built. Becuase of the Urbs it is popualr with expats of all Nationalities.

La Cala de Finestrat is basically the next resort down from Benidorm but much smaller and quiter and much more 'Spanish', in terms of the holidaymakers that it attracts.

Here's a map > finestrat - Google Maps


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrs Q said:


> hi all
> 
> myself my husband and 2 children are moving to spain in january,but cant decide which area to live,i want the area to have a good school and community,while id like my children to go to state school my youngest is rather shy so id like a school where there are other brits to help the settleing in period easier.
> 
> ...


So, you've already got work? That's good!

What age are your children? You know that whatever you do there will be tough times ahead for all of you, but especially the children. On the other hand, they are also the first ones to break through the language barrier and to make friends. If you can, my advice would just be to make sure you're around a lot in the first weeks of school, especially as they will start in January, not in Sept. The schools will probably go back on Monday the 8th. They never start before the 6th and that's a Friday next year.

To check out the schools try Googling (in Google españa) colegio + name of school or looking at the ayuntamiento (town hall) site of each town.

Also look at the stickies at the top of the page full of useful info about education, employment, paperwork etc


----------



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

The new school is in Balcon around half way between Cala and Finestrat although I think people refer to it as Finestrat.

There is also a village school in Finestrat but think you have to be living within that village to go to it, if slightly out of the village towards balcon or Cala then I think you go to the new school in Balcon.

I think there are quite a few ex pats at both schools. 

The council in Finestrat also employ 2 English girls fluent in Spanish who assist Brits and will even make an arrangement to go to the school with you and translate for you.

Much has been written on this site about Spanish education, you should do a search as it contains a lot of useful information on the Spanish system.

Also be aware your children will be spoken to and taught Valenciano.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## mrs Q (Sep 5, 2011)

angela1 said:


> The new school is in Balcon around half way between Cala and Finestrat although I think people refer to it as Finestrat.
> 
> There is also a village school in Finestrat but think you have to be living within that village to go to it, if slightly out of the village towards balcon or Cala then I think you go to the new school in Balcon.
> 
> ...


hi

thanks for that youve been very helpful,ill check it out when i come over

mrs q


----------

